# fratrie (s'il n'y a que des sœurs)



## geve

Bonsoir, francophones et -philes éclairés !
"fratrie" désigne l'ensemble des frères et soeurs d'une même famille... Mais voilà, je n'ai "que" des soeurs. N'avons-nous pas dans notre belle langue, un terme pour désigner l'ensemble des soeurs d'une famille ?
D'ailleurs, j'y pense, il n'y a pas d'équivalent à l'adjectif "fraternel"... ou alors il m'échappe


----------



## valerie

J'aurais juré avoir lu _sororel_, comme dans _amour sororel_, amour de soeurs, mais atilf ne connait pas ce mot.

Après une recherche rapide sur un moteur, il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un néologisme destiné à combler les lacunes sexiste du language, mais fondé sur une utilisation rare mais ancienne, de même que _sororité_.

Quant à l'équivalent de fratrie, là je sèche


----------



## geve

Mais oui, vous avez raison ! Je trouve "sororal/sororale/sororaux" (relatif à la soeur) dans mon logiciel dictionnaire, qui le classe en "littéraire" ou "vieilli" (mais le terme n'est pas dans mon antique petit Larousse !) Et on en trouve des occurences sur internet, de même que pour "sororel"... mais toujours rien pour "fratrie"


----------



## Agnès E.

Une fratrie étant l'ensemble des frères et soeurs d'une famille, je crains fort qu'il n'y ait aucun terme spécifique pour les soeurs uniquement, de même qu'il n'y en a aucun pour les garçons.

Une fratrie de filles, peut-être.


----------



## geve

oui... mais c'est pas juste, quand même !  
Mon dictionnaire me dit que "fratrie", "fraternel" et "frère" viennent du latin _frater_ ; tandis que "soeur" vient de _soror._ Il y aurait pu y avoir une déclinaison identique de la racine... Enfin bon, tant pis ! et merci 

(je pensais, sur le même modèle que "fratrie", inventer "sortrie", mais ça fait trop penser à "par ici la sortie"... ou bien "sotrie" ; mais c'est encore pire...)


----------



## Agnès E.

J'avais moi-même pensé à sororie, je trouvais ça joli...


----------



## geve

C'est vrai, il y a du sourire dans "sororie" (bien que le mot soit un peu rauque) ! 
Oh mais que vois-je : justement, google nous donne plusieurs centaines d'occurences de ce mot ! 
Sans conteste, Agnès, tu es la meilleure


----------



## LV4-26

Meg, Jo, Beth et Amy forment une *sororie.* Pauvre Docteur Marsh !


----------



## Joyeux Drille

Le mot "fratrie" peut rappeler le mot "frère" et en ce sens être sexiste, toutefois notre instinct nous trompe, comme c'est souvent le cas en étymologie. 

En fouillant un dictionnaire étymologique tel le Trésor Littré de la langue française (dictionnaire gratuit en ligne), on découvre que la racine est grecque et signifiait à l'origine "subdivision politique et religieuse de la tribu".

Dans un autre ordre d'idées, l'opposé de "fraternité" est "sororité", mais il s'agit ici dans un cas comme dans l'autre, de communautés de membres de genre masculin et féminin, respectivement.


----------



## Leydorn

Merci !

Que pensez-vous de créer un autre [mot] français […] qui soit plus neutre que fratrie ?


----------



## Roméo31

A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de terme pour désigner une fratrie composée uniquement soit de personnes du sexe féminin, soit de personnes du sexe masculin.

Il existe toutefois un terme composé  pour dénommer une fratrie constituée de personnes du même sexe : "fratrie unisexe". Mais ça ne va pas vous avancer beaucoup.

Pour éviter les périphrases du type "fratrie composée uniquement de garçons", vous pouvez toujours dire "fratrie de garçons".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pourquoi pas _adelphie_, puisque les hommes et les notaires n'usent pas du mot […] ?


----------



## Roméo31

_Adelphie _veut dire "réunion des étamines par leurs filets, en faisceaux"_ (Le Grand Robert)...
_
_Adelphique_ signifie soit "fraternel", soit "entre frères et sœurs"... --> une fratrie adelphique = une fratrie... fraternelle ou une fratrie... entre frères et sœurs !
_Polygamie adelphique_ = où les épouses d'un même homme sont sœurs. (Le GR.)
_Polyandrie adelphique_ = où les époux d'une même femme sont frères. (Id.)


----------



## Jal5987

Frère en latin : Fratris 
Sœur en latin: Soror 

Je proposerais pour l'équivalent de fraterie au féminin : SORORIE OU SORELLERIE OU ALORS SOEURIE OU SORIE. aux académiciens de trancher. Salut


----------



## Yendred

Le TFLi désigne par le terme _sororité_ une "communauté de femmes", mais pas spécifiquement une fratrie composée uniquement de personnes du sexe féminin.
A noter que le TFLi mentionne aussi _soror*é*ité _dans la littérature au sens de « qualité, état de sœur ».

Il serait intéressant de conserver _sororité _pour la fratrie composée uniquement de filles, et _sororéité _pour qualifier le lien.


----------



## snarkhunter

Jal5987 said:


> Frère en latin : Fratris


... non : rien que _"frater"_.


----------



## Jal5987

Ok

frère - Français-Latin Dictionnaire - Glosbe


----------



## snarkhunter

... Juste pour expliciter ma remarque : la déclinaison est une chose, la présentation d'un nom en est une autre.

En latin, un nom commun est identifié par le nominatif et le génitif du singulier, ce qui permet en principe d'identifier la déclinaison à laquelle il est rattaché.

Donc ici, et pour être précis : _"Frater, fratris"_


----------



## k@t

Jal5987 said:


> Je proposerais pour l'équivalent de fraterie au féminin


_Fratrie_ ne désignant pas l’ensemble des frères, mais l’ensemble des enfants - sans distinction de sexe – ayant au moins un parent en commun (voire aucun pour les quasi-frères et sœurs, mais c'est un autre débat qui concerne les liens de filiation et non le sexe des enfants), _sororie_ (ou _sorellerie_ ou _sœurie_ ou _sorie_ ou n’importe quel autre mot formé à partir de _soror_) ne peut être l’équivalent féminin de _fratrie_, sauf à réserver ce terme pour désigner uniquement un ensemble de frères et éventuellement créer un troisième terme pour désigner l’ensemble des frères et sœurs.


----------



## volo

k@t said:


> _Fratrie_ ne désignant pas l’ensemble des frères, mais l’ensemble des enfants - sans distinction de sexe



Oui, c'est comme en disant "tous les hommes sont mortels" on ne pense uniquement pas aux personnes du sexe masculin mais à l'humanité dans son ensemble, ainsi que "fraternité" du slogan républicain n'exclut absolument pas les sœurs  ce qui amène vraiment à la nécessité d'avoir un troisième terme excluant le machisme héréditaire.


----------



## Maître Capello

volo said:


> ce qui amène vraiment à la nécessité d'avoir un troisième terme excluant le machisme héréditaire


 Je ne vois vraiment aucune « nécessité »… Comme cela a déjà été relevé plusieurs fois dès le début de ce fil, _fratrie_ désigne l'ensemble des enfants et non pas uniquement ceux de sexe masculin. Contrairement à _homme_ qui peut désigner soit le genre humain soit une personne de sexe masculin, _fratrie_ ne désigne jamais un groupe excluant les sœurs s'il y en a. Il n'existe pas en français de terme spécifique pour parler uniquement des frères et il n'existe pas non plus de terme particulier pour parler uniquement des sœurs. Vouloir en inventer relève du néologisme. Autrement dit, je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi il y aurait un quelconque « machisme héréditaire » pour reprendre vos propres termes…


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi il y aurait un quelconque « machisme héréditaire » pour reprendre vos propres termes…


... Ce serait peut-être le cas (où ça pourrait être considéré comme tel) si le terme était lui-même masculin. Or, c'est bien "une fratrie" ! Mais certains confondent peut-être ce terme avec "fatras" !


----------



## volo

Maître Capello said:


> Vouloir en inventer relève du néologisme.





snarkhunter said:


> ... certains confondent peut-être ce terme avec "fatras" !



Je vous remercie pour vos explications et le temps que voys avez mis à commenter mon propos _fatrasique_, qui n'avait en fait qu'un seul objectif, celui de plaisenter (une tentative avortée, je l'avoue), pas de néologiser, loin de là ...


----------



## Piafita

Bonjour tout le monde,
Fratrie désigne sans aucun doute des frères et des soeurs, mais il vient du latin frère, l'idée est donc de trouver un terme pour désigner des soeurs. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on désignerait des soeurs qui n'ont pas de frère par fratrie qui vient de frère. Comme le disait Volo, les hommes désignaient le genre humain. Vous m'excuserez mais quand je lis les hommes couraient tout nus dans la savane, je ne me sens pas concernée. Alors que mes ancêtres femmes aussi couraient toutes nues dans la savane. Dans cet exemple, un peu simplet, je vous l'accorde, ce sont donc les hommes qui couraient dans la savane et non les hommes et les femmes. On évolue doucement vers les humains, le genre humain, l'humanité, les hommes et les femmes, etc. Il ne faut pas aller trop vite pour les personnes qui ne voient pas le problème. Espérons que le terme sororie pour parler des soeurs d'une même famille connaîtra le même succès. Google regorge d'exemples. Nous avons aussi quelques documents dignes de confiance qui l'évoque.
Frères et soeurs, secrets de familles
https://journals.openedition.org/lhomme/58?file=1
De même j'entends de plus en plus d'animateurs et animatrices radio dire Bonjour à tous et toutes et je m'en réjouis.
Pourquoi tout le monde accepte le progrès technologique sans broncher mais pas celui de la langue surtout quand il s'agit de faire de la place aux femmes ? Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre.


----------



## itka

Entre "tous et toutes", les écrits-vaines et l'écriture inclusive, il est clair que les femmes auront bientôt gagné le combat de l'égalité ! Il ne nous manque que la sororie ! 
Questions: préconisez-vous de genrer aussi les sentinelles et les victimes ? Que vont devenir les beaux brins de fille ? Et les canons ?
Ou faudra-t-il se résoudre à voir le français brimer encore longtemps l'égalité des sexes ?

Ne hurlez pas, je ne commence pas une polémique, je voudrais juste la terminer : la langue se fiche bien de ce qu'on préconise ou pas, elle évolue quand elle le veut et comme elle le veut. Si elle éprouve le besoin d'un nouveau terme, elle saura bien le créer toute seule !


----------

